# Camper Conversion? Cost?



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

The jury's still out as to whether I'd consider a Routan or not, but if I did, I'd be interested in a camper conversion. Would anybody have any rough idea of how much that would cost on top of the retail price?


----------



## johnrg (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Camper Conversion? Cost? (fortysomething)*

Consider the Winnebago was 10k above the van price. Consider Sportsmobile charges 20k over retail price of the bare Sprinter. Finally consider what you want out of a Routan camper, considering it doesn't have the height or clearance or very good suitability space wise to even make a camper. You could do a pop top but it would be one off and custom. You could add a fridge, galley etc... but that would mean tossing the beautiful VW designed interior, possible disabling electronics, dvd players, a/c etc...
I think your looking at tossing the rear seats, throw in a futon, taking a cooler that plugs in and a solar shower. That's a Routan Camper unfortunately. The idea really is to bring in a service van with lower costs and a stripped interior and then through volume production create enough "kits" to fit out a fleet of vans. Until that is done I really don't see a viable pre-built camper. Winnebago or others could but would be a lot less costly getting a Dodge mini-van fleet van to do the conversion with. Then rebadge that with a VW logo








John


_Modified by johnrg at 10:27 PM 4-4-2008_


----------

